# campsites in Reims area



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Please Help we are heading to France at the beginning of March. Trying to find a campsite near Reims for the first night, but as we are out of season they are all closed does anybody no of one near Reims that will be open.
Also how do we find campsites open out of season in France any suggestions would be much appreciated Barts


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is an aire at Reims if you are happy with that ?

It is on Esplanade Andre Malraux and close enough to walk to the town centre.

If you're happy with that I'll send you the details.

G

A site we've found useful in the past:

http://www.bdauncey.ic24.net/france.htm


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for that, we have that Aires in the book we bought but have not stayed at an Aire before .Have you stayed there is it okay??many thanks for your help Barts


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Barts said:


> Thanks for that, we have that Aires in the book we bought but have not stayed at an Aire before .Have you stayed there is it okay??many thanks for your help Barts


No we've not stayed in it but have noticed before that there is a lack of open places to stay around Reims and that was a fall back once !

Are you determined to get to Rheims in one go ? There are several aires and
France Passion sites en route but nearer Calais.

G


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Perhaps we wil look again and stay a bit nearer to Calais on the first night. Wanted to get as far south as possible looking to go to Beaune then head further south thanks Barts


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barts;

We have stayed there overnight twice before. You just need to bear in mind that its right next door to the A4 so if traffic noise bothers you then give it a miss. Apart from that you can't beat it for location.

Just a quick note, the address that Grizzly mentions is slightly out, its on Allee Polonceau, just off Chausee Bocquaine. Full details >here< particularly about the unusual access.

pete


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
I have looked in the Caravan Club book and there are 4 campsites open all year in that general area.
1. Bourg-et Comin
2. Soissons
3. Berny Riviere - no facilities Nov-March
4. Attichy

Of these I would say that Soissons is the best because it need not take you off your route south.
We used to tow a caravan and have used a route south leaving the A26 at St Quentin and taking the D1 passing through Soissons and Chateau-Thiery, then on to Troyes where you can pick up the motorway again if you want.
If you want more information PM me or leave a message on this thread.
Chris


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone thats all a great help Barts


----------

